# animal cruelty



## artist (Apr 5, 2009)

this makes me wonder what kind of people live in our world, (it also scares me!!!)
how could anyone harm a helpless, defenseless animal like this?

WARNING: THIS IS GRAPHIC AND MAY BE DISTURBING TO SOME PEOPLE!!

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p9RlJMqHyo" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p9RlJMqHyo</a><!-- m -->

help put this man behind bars!!! contact the ASPCA and report animal cruelty!! please, people like this should be in jail!!!


----------



## artist (Apr 5, 2009)

MSNBC has been contacted, so it should be on the news tonight!!


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 5, 2009)

and theyre trying to pass a bill on reptile... pathetic.


----------



## reddawg (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea... That's not even filmed in the US. I doubt that's the worst thing to happen to animals down there.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

reddawg said:


> Yea... That's not even filmed in the US. I doubt that's the worst thing to happen to animals down there.



Actualy I do think it is in the US....


----------



## Pony (Apr 5, 2009)

There is a warrant out for his arrest. It was posted on 4chan and some drama happened there but they think it was filmed in AZ or mexico.


----------



## artist (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah, i heard it was filmed in mexico. that is a relief knowing that he will be paying for what he did, though!!!!


----------



## reddawg (Apr 5, 2009)

Look at the billboard in the back ground. I Don't know of any Espanol billboards in the US. Tho these days I could be wrong.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

reddawg said:


> Look at the billboard in the back ground. I Don't know of any Espanol billboards in the US. Tho these days I could be wrong.



Oh okay. I didn't bother watching the entire Video.


----------



## Rudd (Apr 5, 2009)

I have no clue where that took place but I have seen several bilboards in spanish in the US.


----------



## homer (Apr 5, 2009)

they just posted his name and address. seems to be from ohio


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 5, 2009)

It sayus he is from the US on his profile:



> carlossujohz's Channel
> Want to Subscribe?
> Sign In or Sign Up now!
> carlossujohz
> ...


----------



## homer (Apr 5, 2009)

Carlos Sujohz, age 21, of Monclova Township, OH

His local HSUS Animal Cruelty Hotline:
419-891-9777

If you can't call, email them at:
cruelty (AT) ToledoAreaHumaneSociety (dÃ?Æ?Ã?Â¸t) org

He works for Hirzel Farms and Canning.
(419) 693-0531 (Canning number, "work number" as removed from user's profile)
(419) 837-2710 (Farm number)
COPY AND PASTE IF YOU THINK THIS GUY SHOULD GO TO JAIL


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow that fool is an idiot.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Wow that fool is an idiot.


Doing that made him an Idiot, but then posting it on youtube after.... that makes him a real dumb*ss.


----------



## Pony (Apr 6, 2009)

He is NOT from Ohio. 4chan made that mistake also. Its a different guy.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 6, 2009)

Cant watch vid it has been removed from youtube.


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, that took way too long to get removed...


----------

